# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  أول ما نبدي - من شريط جنة الولاية - الرادود يوسـف الرومي + مع القصيدة+

## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]أول ما نبدي - من شريط جنة الولاية - الرادود يوسـف الرومي + مع القصيدة+ 



ادخل هني بسرعه 


أول ما نبدي ويش نقول ... 
أول ما نبدي ويش نقول ... 

أول ما نبدي ويش نقول ... لا إله إلا الله
وألف الصلاة اعلى الرسول ... لا إله إلا الله
وأبو الحسن زوج البتول ... لا إله إلا الله
والحورة آية النزول ... لا إله إلا الله

لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله
لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله

فرحة وهلاهل ... لا إله إلا الله
والسعد نازل ... لا إله إلا الله
بكل المحافل ... لا إله إلا الله

لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله
لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله

وابو محمد الحسن ... لا إله إلا الله
حسين ذكره بالزمن ... لا إله إلا الله
الساجد بقلبي سكن ... لا إله إلا الله
الباقر علوم السنن ... لا إله إلا الله

لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله
لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله


فرحة وهلاهل ... لا إله إلا الله
والسعد نازل ... لا إله إلا الله
بكل المحافل ... لا إله إلا الله

ومذهب الله الصادق ... لا إله إلا الله
والكاظم عين العاشق ... لا إله إلا الله
و التقي الرضا هم فارق ... لا إله إلا الله
وهذا الجواد الناطق ... لا إله إلا الله

لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله
لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله

فرحة وهلاهل ... لا إله إلا الله
والسعد نازل ... لا إله إلا الله
بكل المحافل ... لا إله إلا الله

لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله
لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله

الهادي حبه جوهري ... لا إله إلا الله
بسمة عمرنا عسكري ... لا إله إلا الله
والحجة طيبي وسكري ... لا إله إلا الله
وبهم نجاتي وظفري ... لا إله إلا الله

لا إله إلا الله ... لا إله إلا الله
لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله

الله ومحمد ... لا إله إلا الله
وبحيدر أشهد ... لا إله إلا الله
بزهرة نتورد ... لا إله إلا الله
بالحسن نرفد ... لا إله إلا الله
وحسين نولد ... لا إله إلا الله
والتسعة فرقد ... لا إله إلا الله

لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله
لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله

فرحة وهلاهل ... لا إله إلا الله
والسعد نازل ... لا إله إلا الله
بكل المحافل ... لا إله إلا الله

سلام يا معرس سلام ... سلام سلام
سلام يا عروس سلام ... سلام سلام
مبروك يا أهل الكرام ... سلام سلام
وللحضور أحلى سلام ... سلام سلام


مبروك ليلة الفرح لاهل العروسة
الله يساعد هالولد طارت فلوسه
بالله تقربوا هالورد خلوه يدوسه
يمكن تعوّد بسمته وتطلع ضروسه
كل واحد يجي هالفرح وبإيده جيسه
ما يخلي بالماتم أكل حتى السمبوسة

سلام يا عزوبي سلام ... سلام سلام
سلام يا جايع سلام ... سلام سلام

يا ليت كل عازب يحس بهالليالي
ويدور بنية إليه لو من عوالي
يفرح ويفرّح ديرته بالعرس تالي
ندري معاشه ما يظل والسكن غالي

سلام يا عزوبي سلام ... سلام سلام
سلام يا عزوبي سلام ... سلام سلام

هذي بنات اليوم بالأسواق تفتر
ضايع عمرها بالمسج ويّا المسنجر
مو كل شي يختي بهالعمر مكياج ومنظر
ترى العفاف وهو الشرف مضمون وجوهر
يختي كلامي هذا أدري إنه يقهر
لكن شسوي بهالزمن في خير وفي شر
انتي المصونة الجوهرة يا مسك وعمبر
ابليس يختي بعده بالفرقان يفتّر

سلام يختي سلام ... سلام سلام
سلام للشباب سلام ... سلام سلام

والحين دورك يا الولد لا تصير لوفر
في السيف طايح والمعارض دوم تفتر
بسك من الشيشة ترى صدرك بينضر
خوفي عليك باچر إلى المحظور تنجّر

سلام للشباب سلام ... سلام سلام
سلام لأحبابي سلام ... سلام سلام
سلام للجمعة سلام ... سلام سلام

وين القيّم راحت يا خويا والتقاليد
ارجع وصفّي نيتّك يا بن الأجاويد
في ناس ما تاكل ترى إلا بالمواليد
في ناس ترمي هالأكل ليش انه يزيد

سلام يا ديرة سلام ... سلام سلام
سلام للبحرين سلام ... سلام سلام
سلام للمعرس سلام ... سلام سلام
سلام يا أهل الكرام ... سلام سلام [/align]

----------


## My tears

*أخي الكريم .. عاشق الحوراء .. 

تسلم على القصيده ..

ربي يعطيك العافيه .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم

مشكورة اخي  كثيرا على هذه القصيدة الجميلة 

جدا لقد اعجبتني حقا 

واعجبتني كثيرا حينما ارددها مع الرادود يوسف الرومي  حينما اسمعها عندي

وتقبل مني تحياتي ..

----------


## المستجير

تسلم يدينك وبارك الله فيك والله يعطيك العافيه على الكلمات الرائعه

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ومشكورين على المرور الدائم منكم

----------


## عـسـولـة

مشكور اخوي 
وتسلم ايدك 
والله يعطيك الف عافية 

تحياتي 
عـسـولـة

----------


## رحمة الله

الف الف شكررررررررررررر اخي الكريم علي القصيدة الحلوووووووة

جزاك الله الف خير وعافيه وجعلها في ميزان اعمالك يااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## ورد المقدس

عاشق الحواء يسلمووووو
من زمان ادورها

تحياتي
ورد المقدس

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

يسلمو على الشريط 

تحياتي

----------


## ~..هدؤء آنثى..~

ليش ما تشتغل الوصلة

----------

